# A FERAL pigeon with her EGG STUCK TO HER VENT!.. you dont see this everyday!...



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Okay, lol this is quite interesting. Somehow nomatter where i go ... even when im on vacation- i am always in contact with pigeons! i think im blessed =)

Anyways i was sitting by the car and i noticed a feral pigeon come by .. and i had recently purchased a 50 POUND bag of seed for my pigeons =)! i decided to feed the guy.. then another flew and then all of a sudden about 28 birds came around me lol. i feed them all =) it was their lucky day ... AND the sprinklers came on after i fed them so they got both water and food =)

anyways as i was feeding them i noticed one of them... was walking really funny. i looked closer and i saw a white thing under her. as it came closer i found out that it was her own egg! it was stuck to her when she laid the egg somewhere. this was the first time i seen anything like this! so i grabbed my camera and recorded! My dad is holding the bird while i take a video and picture. so here they are =) oh and the egg was safely removed =)


video on Youtube ( please wait alittle so it will upload, i already uploaded it , it just needs some time to go " live"
*THE VIDEO *: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3UeqVLHDQ




























She was a beautiful and clean feral =)


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

First time i've seen it!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

VIDEO IS LIVE- UP and running =)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...this or similar things can happen when they are sitting on Eggs in a Nest, and for whatever reason, an Egg becomes cracked and seeps some albumen which then dries like glue...


Be nice if you could get her ( or him, ) cleaned up...


This is difficult for them to tidy up on their own, or will usually require some soaking Baths to loosen the dried Egg white from the Feathers there.


Best wishes...

Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for feeding them and removing the egg off of her feathers. I hope she can find a bath and get any remaining residue off on her own.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Clint, that was a wonderful thing for you and your dad to do. I know that little hen is grateful to have it gone. I don't see how she could fly with it. Good job!


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Clint, that was a wonderful thing for you and your dad to do. I know that little hen is grateful to have it gone. I don't see how she could fly with it. Good job!


oh you should have seen her walking! everytime she walked she tried to " scratch " it off herself lol. i think she was more surprised than annoyed =p


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That was really sweet of you and your Dad to stop and help this poor little
hen out, Clint. You know a few years back I was up on a roof in SF and sneaking some bird seed to the pigeons in the area when a pij flew up over the
parapet wall and landed sporting an egg on her keel stuck there. I couldn't believe my eyes, but I was not unfortunately able to help that one out. 
You guys did well to catch this one and give her that 'extra' pair of hands that she needed, thanks for helping out.

fp


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Wow that is sad and really funny at the same time. Shame on all of us that think it is funny, but LOL.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Outstanding Rescue!*

*Bravo! Bravo! Good catch dad and Clint . She was one very feral. Thanks to you both. *


----------

